
Michelin, Safran unveil ‘connected’ aircraft tire at Paris Air Show - based2
http://www.european-rubber-journal.com/2017/06/21/michelin-safran-unveil-connected-aircraft-tire-paris-air-show/
======
warrenm
Interesting it took this long to carry-over the idea from automobile
manufacturing: pressure sensors have been extremely common in the auto
industry for what? 20 years now?

------
warrenm
TIL: there is a European "rubber journal"

